# *.jar "nachinstallieren"



## MSeeger (3. Mai 2005)

Moin!

Ich brauche zum kompilieren das Archiv netscape.jar.
Habe es auch schon gefunden und runtergeladen. Nun die Frage, wie ich es "installiere", oder anmelde, oder was auch immer.
In einem anderen Thread, in dem es primär um eine Fehlermeldung ging, stand, man soll dieses Archiv in /lib/ext kopieren und gut.
Entwicklen tu ich in nem normalen Editor mit Synatxhighlighting... und dann auf der Konsole kompieren.
Hatte auf Grund anderer IDE's noch weitere JDKs auf dem Rechner. Hab nun alles runtergeworfen und mir das AppServer Paket mit der J2EE 1.4 installiert. 
Aber auch hier fehlt das Archib "netscape.jar".

Wie stelle ich das nun an, dass ich endlich dieses Applet kompilieren kann?


Danke,
MSeeger.


----------



## Bert Brenner (4. Mai 2005)

Eigtl. einfach dem Classpath hinzufügen.


----------



## MSeeger (4. Mai 2005)

So!

Also die Antwort von Bert Brenner war natürllich richtig, aber wie so oft, so formuliert, dass sie nur von Leuten verstanden wird, die die Antwort eh schon wissen:

Man mus beim Kompilieren mit dem Flag _-classpath_ angeben, wo das benötigte *jar Archiv liegt. In meinem Fall also folgender Maßen:

c:\Mein_Applet> javac -classpath D:\Java\jdk\lib\netscape.jar *.java

Dennoch danke,
Gruß,

MSeeger.


----------

